# VEP can't add Kontakt



## NormkbPlayer (Oct 9, 2021)

I'm unable to add Kontakt on VEP.
Any solution?
Thank you


----------



## Manuel M. (Oct 10, 2021)

What exactly do you mean by "you are unable to add Kontakt"? Kontakt doesn't show up as an available Plugin in VEPro? If you're on Windows, go to "C:\Program Files\VSTPlugins" and see if "Kontakt.dll" exists. If not, go to "C:\Program Files\Native Instruments\VSTPlugins 64 bit" and copy the "Kontakt.dll" into "C:\Program Files\VSTPlugins", rescan your Plugins under VEPro's preferences and it should show up.


----------

